# Finally my internet sync speeds are increased



## Sn@kebite (20 Jul 2008)

I've been waiting for this for a while. Now I got a 3mb connection. 





Anyone else get there speed increase yet?


----------



## stephenO (21 Jul 2008)

1744 down 135 up with speedtest.net with BT in ashbourne.  Im on a 2mb so doesnt look like any difference.


----------



## miselemeas (21 Jul 2008)

2595 down 323 up with Eircom


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jul 2008)

c. 800Kbps down and 200Kbps up on _UTV _2Mbps last night.


----------



## mik_da_man (21 Jul 2008)

I just got upgraded to a 10MB line with UPC - for free...
Getting about 8900 Down and 1300 Up 

Happy days


----------



## Sn@kebite (21 Jul 2008)

mik_da_man said:


> I just got upgraded to a 10MB line with UPC - for free...
> Getting about 8900 Down and 1300 Up
> 
> Happy days


10mb? In Ireland?

that must cost a bomb.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jul 2008)

A €30 p.m. bomb according to www.upc.ie. Or €40 p.m. for 20Mbps.


----------



## Sn@kebite (21 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> A €30 p.m. bomb according to www.upc.ie. Or €40 p.m. for 20Mbps.


Yes, this looks like cable which I don't have otherwise I would consider moving to them or someone similar. Very good prices they have.


----------



## mik_da_man (21 Jul 2008)

Yep €30 a month - Just got a free upgrade from a 3 MB line
UPC have restored my faith in the company


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jul 2008)

Interesting. Must check if it's available in my area. Their basic _TV _+ broadband + phone bundle for €44 p.m. would definitely be of interest to me.


----------



## Madangan (23 Jul 2008)

mik_da_man said:


> Yep €30 a month - Just got a free upgrade from a 3 MB line
> UPC have restored my faith in the company


 
Just found out I can upgrade from 1 mb to 3 mb for free with upc. Had to order upgrade online. Anyone know how long it will take  for upc to implement this?

Great if it works.. also those already on higher speeds get free upgrades(some automatic others you have to order).. Well worth anyone with upc to check it out!!


----------



## Frank (23 Jul 2008)

I'm on 20MB with UPC speed test last night showed 17 MB down and 1.34 up roughly.

Gone from 6 to 20 in the last 6 months.

40 bob a month. as compared to Eircoms offering of insisting on phone bundle plus line rental plus BB.

Eircom need to get there act together at least in Dublin


----------



## Ducky (23 Jul 2008)

This may be a silly question but...when you order the upgrade online, there's a box you need to tick to enter in to another 12 month contract.  I can't seem to find it on their website but does this just mean that you are entering into another 12 month contract for their broadband only?  My TV is also with them but due for renewal in October and I'd rather get Sky for the TV then so just wondering.


----------



## mik_da_man (24 Jul 2008)

I upgraded on the phone and it was instant - I just had to turn the modem off/on.
There was no mention of a further 12 month contract.
If they try that stunt i'll have some choice words with them....


----------



## Jethro (24 Jul 2008)

miselemeas said:


> 2595 down 323 up with Eircom


 
Can I ask what bundle you have with eircom? Is it the 2mb package or do you have something different?

I have the 2mb and I think I'm still getting speeds in the 1.25-1.75 range. Not terrible but not exactly flying either.

Did you have to do anything to get higher speed?

I know I can get upc and I'm starting to get tempted now there is such a gulf in speed. It's just I worry about what will happen when anything goes wrong 

Cheers.


----------



## mik_da_man (24 Jul 2008)

I have to say that since UPC took over things have improved a lot.
No more long waits on the phone and you talk to people who know what they are on about.
They have done a lot IMO.


----------



## Guest125 (26 Jul 2008)

Just checked my speeds and its 3 mb.I'm with Eircom.


----------



## efm (28 Jul 2008)

I got an email on Friday from BT saying that their proposed roll out schedule for upgrading speeds had been delayed by the wholesaler of the local loop (I presume that this is Eircom?) and it would be September before my speed would increase.


----------



## rob30 (28 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Interesting. Must check if it's available in my area. Their basic _TV _+ broadband + phone bundle for €44 p.m. would definitely be of interest to me.


 
Do not rely on the UPC website for correct information.
It told me Glasnevin was covered for phone, tv and broadband, but when I rang up to order, it was not. 

I suppose they did at least answer my call, which is better than when they were ntl!


----------

